# It's sleeting/snowing!



## WasGeri (Nov 28, 2005)

I can wear my comfy new snow boots tomorrow


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Sunspots (Nov 28, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> It's sleeting/snowing!



Woo!  I just noticed too!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 28, 2005)

Seems to have stopped...at least out of this window.

I'm on a trip to Blasie for the day tomorrow.

Better don me thermals innit.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 28, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Seems to have stopped...at least out of this window.



Yeah, that didn't last long, did it...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 28, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Yeah, *sorry* that didn't last long, did it...



Bet you say that to all the ladies eh?

<chortle>


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 28, 2005)

nought in bath yet sadly...want to be snowed in snoooow much...


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 28, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Bet you say that to all the ladies eh?
> 
> <chortle>



I say nothing.  I'm very discreet, y'know...


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 28, 2005)

Poof.


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 28, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Poof.



You're just still jealous 'cos I got asked to do that Athena poster in '86, and you didn't.   

Let it go man.  _Let it go._


----------



## butterfly child (Nov 29, 2005)

So, did anyone wake to snow this morning?

(I'm hoping not, hate the frigging stuff, although as long as it's all gone by friday, that's alright...)


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 29, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> So, did anyone wake to snow this morning?



No, it didn't pitch    

Pavements were very icy though.


----------



## girasol (Nov 29, 2005)

We want photos!  

it never snows in London!


----------



## jonH (Nov 29, 2005)

since when has sleet counted?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 29, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> since when has sleet counted?



Counted as what? One of your five portions of fruit and veg?


----------



## jonH (Nov 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Counted as what? One of your five portions of fruit and veg?


counted with snow


----------



## butterfly child (Nov 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Counted as what? One of your five portions of fruit and veg?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 29, 2005)

jonH said:
			
		

> counted with snow



I didn't say it did count as snow. Hence my thread title 'it's sleeting/snowing.'


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 29, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> So, did anyone wake to snow this morning?



we've still got ours from last week


----------

